# H-as td!



## Stat42 (Feb 17, 2017)

Another successful order landing on my doorstep from H-as pharma. Awesome customer service and super fast shipping. They never let me down. Everything was packaged great and secure and the gear looks fucking awesome! Time to go pin!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happydove67 (Feb 19, 2017)

I am ready For TD have used before looking like time to go  back!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## happydove67 (Feb 20, 2017)

Stat42 H-as is always a TD! Ready for my kick off!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## h-as.pharma (Mar 15, 2017)

Awesome pic, it looks great! Pls keep us updated on how you love the gears  ：)


----------



## Stat42 (Mar 25, 2017)

h-as.pharma said:


> Awesome pic, it looks great! Pls keep us updated on how you love the gears  ：)



The gears are awesome as usual brother! I have a powerlifting meet tomorrow and the gears have been a big help in my prep for the meet! I'll keep you informed on how I do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h-as.pharma (Mar 25, 2017)

Great, just wondering if we could see your pic in the meeting : )




Stat42 said:


> The gears are awesome as usual brother! I have a powerlifting meet tomorrow and the gears have been a big help in my prep for the meet! I'll keep you informed on how I do
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stat42 (Mar 26, 2017)

No problem bro. Starting soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stat42 (Mar 27, 2017)

I did it brother. 1st place in the 220 Raw Class. 1425 total. Had a weak squat because I only did my opener and didn't squat again because of knee pain and I didn't want to risk injury but I made up for in deadlift when I outlifted everyone in the pm shift and 2nd over all with a 650 pull! 
Sponsor me man haha. I'll rock a T shirt with your logo or something 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stat42 (Mar 27, 2017)

I will email you the deadlift video  it will only allow me to post photos here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stat42 (Mar 28, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happydove67 (May 11, 2017)

Been a long time since did business with H- as td how do I get a list of gear and prices? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## happydove67 (May 11, 2017)

Ready for a Td been a while since I went this route don't even know how to get list of gear and prices !much less place order would be greatly appreciated if aim me in direction bro! Just looking for testc npp a bit of d-bol!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## happydove67 (May 12, 2017)

Dumb enough to ask!  Question about things changes, just because not a phone freak, Old school folks still know the games. Remember the old folks today. Made the rules of the game!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## h-as.pharma (May 29, 2017)

Proud of you brother! You looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Stat42 said:


> I did it brother. 1st place in the 220 Raw Class. 1425 total. Had a weak squat because I only did my opener and didn't squat again because of knee pain and I didn't want to risk injury but I made up for in deadlift when I outlifted everyone in the pm shift and 2nd over all with a 650 pull!
> Sponsor me man haha. I'll rock a T shirt with your logo or something
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h-as.pharma (May 29, 2017)

List was sent via pm : )




happydove67 said:


> Been a long time since did business with H- as td how do I get a list of gear and prices?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## happydove67 (May 30, 2017)

h-as.pharma said:


> List was sent via pm : )


 


h-as.pharma said:


> List was sent via pm : )








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## h-as.pharma (May 31, 2017)

Your pic?



			
				

happydove67;3420091 said:
			
		

> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## happydove67 (May 31, 2017)

Yes that pic. is a couple years old before my wreck!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## happydove67 (May 31, 2017)

Not in that shape abs will never look like that again! Upper body getting there,like I said limited on types of motion with rods in my back! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## happydove67 (Jun 2, 2017)

Well,brothers eveything seem even easier than before! I am sure gear is just as good as before,everything I have read is thumbs up! Just working on putting a good cycle together and TD time! Nothing but good things to come.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jun 9, 2017)

Really glad to see brotha, pls do keep us updated 




happydove67 said:


> Well,brothers eveything seem even easier than before! I am sure gear is just as good as before,everything I have read is thumbs up! Just working on putting a good cycle together and TD time! Nothing but good things to come.....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## TartCherryChill (Feb 3, 2018)

They still g2g?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big_rich (Feb 3, 2018)

You should cover your face in pics bro. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

